# Chauvet 1100 - thoughts?



## swimman (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey all. I'm looking to add a fogger to my Halloween collection and have researched a number of brands but for some reason I keep coming back to Chauvet. Does anyone have the 1100 and have any opinions? I would rather not step up to the 1300 due to price and the 1100 seems to fit what I'm looking for. 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I have an F1700 and it has been a great machine. I'm sure the 1100 is similar in build quality.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

The Chauvet models are really good! I have the Chauvet 700 fogger and it shoots out a lot of fog! and its SUPER MINI! you could fit it in anything!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I have the Chauvet 1100. Just got it this year, as my 800 died last year (I was able to get it to limp through Halloween night one last time though).

I like it - it's small, quiet and puts out a LOT. 

Where my 800 would put out some fog for a while, then shut off and warm back up before allowing more fog, this one doesn't ever seem to stop. I can hold the button down and keep getting fog. I'm sure it has a limit but it's longer than I need anyway.

The only problem was that I didn't have an option to get an automatic timer to go with it when I made the purchase. I'm hoping I can figure out how to wire one up.

So far, in the few field trials I've given it, it works great. I'll have a better review after November 1st though.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

i have a 1050, and its been a workhorse... i had to pull it apart this year and give it a good cleaning.... but she works great.

- i just bought a 1300 on ebay for $127 shipped and it comes with a timer... ( kinda hard to beat that price I think ) 

-as another member said.... i had to pay an extra $25 for my timer for the 1050. so the 1300 at $127 seemed like a no brainer..... ec


----------



## swimman (Sep 23, 2011)

Great information everyone. Not sure which to get now, 1100 or 1300 but I'll need to decide shortly!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

i think either will be fine.... just make sure the one you buy comes with a timer... -if not... then factor in another $20-30.... ec


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I got a 1300 last year and I love it. Puts out a ton of fog.


----------



## swimman (Sep 23, 2011)

I ordered the 1300 and should have it tomorrow. Unfortunately, I'm going to be traveling for the next two weeks and will not have time to play with it.


----------



## swimman (Sep 23, 2011)

I received the 1300 yesterday and after using it to make sure it works, here are my first impressions.

-warm up time is approximately 5 minutes
-once full heated, unit will blow a continuous stream of fog for approximately 15-20 seconds.
-after the initial burst while the control is set to 'continuous', the fogger will blow 3-4 seconds and then have to reheat for 3-4 seconds before another 3-4 second burst. Not sure how this can be called continuous!
-I had no issues with the timer as it works as intended
-Seems like the juice in the 3.3L container will last quite a while (Chauvet says it will burn through 1L every 8 minutes on continuous)

I need to use it some more to offer additional opinions but this will have to wait as I'm traveling for the next two weeks. In the meantime, I stopped by the local home center and picked up supplies to make a vortex fog chiller as I definitely want the fog on the ground. This will also have to wait until I return.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Finally got the timer for my Chauvet 1100. Could have used it a week ago...

Anyway, I really like the FC-T for doing the timing on the 1100. It is calibrated in terms of minutes and seconds: duration from 1 to 20 seconds, and interval between 1 and 30 minutes. Unlike the FC4 timer, there's no guesswork. I ran a quick test just now and it appears to operate with the timing claimed.

The 1100 puts out plenty of fog too. I have a decent-sized front yard and a 12 cu ft chiller, and with the 1100 I get enough fog output to where the yard is continually covered in a nice, dense, low-lying fog.

The fog juice lasted all night; I had it running intermittently (whenever I was around to push the button) for four hours, and the tank went from full to a little more than half.

There's almost no noticeable reheat time. This is why I opted not to tape down the manual button; if I had, the yard would have been overwhelmed with fog.

In my opinion, this is a great fogging system.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the 1050 for the last three seasons and love it. The old FC4 timer was confusing to figure out. Once you get it set for maximum fog it lasts about two hours before needing a refill. We got too busy to do that so it was still on with no juice for another two hours. Must have a protection circuit because the next day tested it to see if it clogged. Nope - still working like a champ. Whew!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

swimman said:


> Great information everyone. Not sure which to get now, 1100 or 1300 but I'll need to decide shortly!


get the 1300


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is my 1700 in action.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am wanting the 1800 flex by chauvet.


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

*1300 thumbs up*

I got one in the summer of 2011, and used it ( along with 5 other small fog machines ) for our yard walk through display, and it worked absolutely great. Sucked down the fluid pretty fast, so, have plenty of spare fluid on hand. If it gets totally dry, a quick way to re=prime it ( and any other machine) is to get an non-needled hypodermic needle plunger, full with fluid, and squirt it into the intake tube that ends in the tank.


----------

